

Renting Judges for Secret Rulings - r0h1n
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/01/opinion/renting-judges-for-secret-rulings.html?hp&rref=opinion&_r=4

======
pseingatl
Old news. This has been going on in Florida for years with no adverse effects.
It also goes on in divorce mediations so there is ample precedent.

